# Moving To Altea



## sam028 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to move to Altea in January 2014 & I have a few questions, I would be greatful if anyone could help me with.

Will I beable to get a 6 months lease on an appartment as all the one's I have seen online seem to be only a min of 12 months?

What documents will I need in order to rent an appartment i.e. password, proof of income etc?

Can I pay my rent & utility bills from my UK bank card or will I need a Spanish account?

How do I go about getting SKY TV & boadband?

Many Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sam028 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am planning to move to Altea in January 2014 & I have a few questions, I would be greatful if anyone could help me with.
> 
> ...



:welcome:

the rules for long term rental contracts are that they have to be for 6 or 12 months - so in theory you should be able to get a 6 month lease. I don't know where you've looked so far, but take a look at the 'renting' section of our _*FAQs & useful info*_ thread above - there are links to the main online rental sites 

many landlords will rent with passport as proof of ID, but some will want NIE number or resident cert/card - some will want a bank reference

utilities - some landlords will bring you the bills & ask for cash - others will expect you to pay through your bank

you'll need a Spanish bank account anyway in order to register as resident, which you should do at/before 90 days - you'll need to show proof of funds/income into it & that you have healthcare provision in place

there are lots of discussion threads here about broadband & English TV - have a read through


----------

